# Any BOI customers successfully appeal redress yet?



## maunie (6 Feb 2018)

Hi I'm about to appeal my BOI redress but wondering if anyone else has been successful so far?


----------



## Fiddlybits (7 Feb 2018)

Hi Maunie, yes I have successfully appealed but not happy with the outcome. Not sure what my next step is.


----------



## moneymakeover (8 Feb 2018)

@Fiddlybits What was the outcome and why you were not happy?
Obviously not much compensation?
There are two panels, one for seriously affected customers..... Which were you?


----------



## Fiddlybits (9 Feb 2018)

@moneymakeover   I have calmed down now and am glad the appeal was upheld.  I was quite seriously effected with threat of legal action but parents helped out with arrears position. Going to try and put it all behind me and get on with my life.


----------



## maunie (26 Feb 2018)

Today I got my data protection pack from Boi and a lot of stuff has black lines throughout it as if covering lines of conversation o phone calls 
Surely this can't be legal


----------

